# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  REMATO TIJERAS DE PODA DE FRUTALES, JARDIN  MARCA TRUPER

## EliasParedes

*Remato un saldo de 250  tijeras de poda para frutales, jardinería, floricultura, marca TRUPER, totalmente nuevas en caja. Emitimos Factura y podemos enviarlo a cualquier parte del Perú.*  *DESCRIPCION: TIJERA PARA PODA* *USO: FRUTALES, JARDINERIA, FLORICULTURA* *MARCA: TRUPER* *CODIGO: 18460* *ESTADO: NUEVAS
PRECIO DE OCASION: $3.85 (s/12.50) precio por 100 tijeras minimo 
CEL: 999113808*Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA, INSCRITO EN REGISTROS PUBLICOS, IDEAL PAN LLEVAR Y FRUTALES PARA FRUTALES, EN EL NORTE CHICO, CON AGUA EN CABECERA  RIO HUAURA, PRECIO DE OCASION Artículo: Poda de árboles frutales: Guía técnica y consejos Sorteo en Facebook - ¡Participa y gana una tijera de raleo marca Poda Perfecta! Artículo: Minagri instala primer Jardín Clonal de Cacao en el Vraem TIJERAS DE PODAR LIMPIEZA

----------

